# Collard Greens, Mustard Greens, Kale??? Help



## ajandj (Jul 23, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what mustard greens, collard greens, escarole are in australia.. I'm sure we have then, just know by a different name


----------



## ingie (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't know about the others, but we have kale here. If it isn't in your supermarket, try the organic food shops or little privately owned fruit & veg shops. I just bought a kale seedling from Bunnings so I can grow my own. I saw mustard red seedlings, but wasn't sure if it would be the same as greens so didn't get it. Start a beardie vegie patch 

Does anyone know if the 'ornamental' kale is any good for beardies too? People don't eat it, it has bright and huge decorative leaves.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jul 23, 2011)

Salad mustard is easy to grow and quick to grow.
The name "collard" comes from _colewort _which means cabbage plant. They aren't popular here in Aus. 
Cabbage, Brocolli and Kale are all in the same cultivar group.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2011)

ive seen kale at organic markets and stuff, sometimes in fruitshops, ive found mustard greens at the little asian super markets, found collard greens on an online organic shop but didnt get them, havent seem collards in stores.

youre looking at the beardy food list?

argula (or whatever) is rocket.

endive is available at fruit shops and baby endive at woolies, not coles tho

chinese brocoli, bok choy and pak choy are all good, plus clover and dandelions frlom your back yard.
thats what i mostly use along with endive and rocket, sometimes corriander or basil, tried rosemary the otehr day but its not very popular,..

oh and the alfalfa they talk about isnt those little sprouts, its somethign greener,...google it 4 pics,..


----------



## beeman (Jul 23, 2011)

Alfalfa is actually Lucerne, basicly stock fodder just in its sprout form. Its fine to use as is fresh parsley in the mix.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2011)

ahh, thanks Beeman.


----------



## animal805 (Feb 21, 2012)

You can buy Mustard seeds from bunnings, crazy clarks, reject shop or any where like that for about 2 bucks and in no time at all you will have healthy greens for your lizard. Just sprinkle the seeds lightly into 2 large tomatoe pots, sratch the soil over them ,water them and watch them grow. You can start harvesting them after about 2-3 weeks. Just keep planting them every few weeks or so for a constant supply. My two luv em and they are high in calcium and stuff. You can also buy Red mustard seedlings from nurseries or bunnings, they love it as well. Good gardening and cheap food.


----------



## Suenstu (Feb 21, 2012)

Kale is available in most organic shops, and like Inge said you can get seeds etc. I got some sprouting kits online with an assortment of Beardie friendly stuff.
Endive at woolies, and buk choy is a staple and super easy to get. yellow button squash and butternut pumpkin grated up - my two love that!! sometimes a teeny bit of mint or basil or rose petals for a treat.


----------



## Gruni (Feb 21, 2012)

Kale is a European plant very similar to spinach... In Germany we call it Gruenkohl.

Here is a description: Kale - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia and has pictures too.


----------



## Suenstu (Feb 21, 2012)

it's quite bitter, my beardies aren't fans, but I still offer it every now and then


----------



## Gruni (Feb 21, 2012)

Wikipedia has a good description of each of the things you asked about and has clear pics of each one.


----------



## hewittbell (Feb 24, 2012)

My beardies eat a little kale - the curly kind is the favourite - there are a few varieties. They also love bok choy, dandelion greens and the not watery lettuces. Try planting seeds as it's much cheaper than buying stuff. You can buy sprouting trays for mung beans and alfalfa. Try eating some yourself - it is very good for you too!


----------



## Marlinman (Feb 25, 2012)

Eden seeds will deliver seeds by post, they have just about anything you can think of, heaps cheaper than buying your own vegies. They were one of the few places I could find collared champions seeds.

www.Edenseeds.com.au


----------



## ajandj (Feb 28, 2012)

wow, thanks for reviving this thread. I fogot l actually posted it. Yep l have actually planted mustard seeds but unfortunately the cabbage moths moved in and layed eggs and now l have lost most of my seedling... mustar, cress, nusturtiums, peppermint, basil, rocket and pansy.. will have to replant and cover with a net. The cabbage moths are a real problem. The have almost totally wiped out my nusturtium bush (its about 3 foot round)


----------

